# Witch tie, shirt, and jacket combination for a wedding? (pics)



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello guys, 
I'm going to a wedding. I'm not a groom- just a guest. The wedding will be held in open-air in mid august during the day.

So witch combination will be appropriate? I will be wearing charcoal trousers, black quarter oxfords and a jacket mix /I don't have a suit/. I want to look formal and classic so I will pick white shirt or a blue/ white stripe shirt.

The plain white doesn't work well with my complexion, but is more formal for the occasion. What about the white/ blue stripes? Is it ok for a wedding?

About the tie- the orange printed silk is beautiful and I love it, but again houndstooth is more formal and weeding like.

Witch combination would you guys chose?

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like the white shirt and either the dark blue tie or the darker checked tie.

The striped shirt and blue tie might look good, too.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

As presented, Option 5 is a nice mix.

+1 on Forsberg with trying out the grey jacket, blue striped shirt and blue tie.

The checked tie is too similar to the grey jacket to be an interesting "wow" match IMHO.


----------



## smile (Jul 2, 2007)

I like option 2, striped shirt with yellow paisley-tie. Since its outdoors on a probably beautiful summer day, i think it just fits to the circumstances.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I find option #2 most bewitching.


----------



## shirtguy (Oct 12, 2006)

option 5


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

What is a witch tie? 

Seriously, I think they all look nice. If pressed, I would go with #2.


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

I like options 5 and 2 the most myself so I guess your chioces confim that. Gray jacket, blue shirt and an oxford tie… hmm… I must try that one.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Option 5 would be my first pick, then option 1 if I wanted to be a little "flashier" (as in VERY little). I'm of the opinion that when attending weddings or funerals alike, it's not about me, I'm not there to be noticed for my excellent sartorial skills. I just try to dress conservatively and tastefully. My opinion only.


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

And if anyone is curious

The navy tie is made for Polish company called Emanuel Berg /shirts mostly/ by an Italian manufacturer but I can’t find the name of the maker. 

The grey tie was made by Breuer. 

The orange one made by Atkinsons

The white shirt is RTW basic poplin shirt from Emanuel Berg. 
The blue shirt is MTM Da Vinci /another Polish company somehow affiliated to Emanuel Berg, I think Da Vinci is just a MTM brand for Emanuel Berg/

Two words on Emanuel Berg/ Da Vinci shirts- they use Tomas Mason fabrics. I love the collars and finish. I think they are the best shirts available on Polish market, but pricy- RTW would cost around 120-130 $ by today’s rates, and MTM around 200 $. But I recommend the brand strongly. 

The grey and navy jacket are Royal Collection /Polish brand/. Its fairly cheep, but the construction and overall impression is quite poor. As I say- moderate prices, classic style and a good fit, but I don’t think they will hold long.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

Yet another frankenstein option:

light grey suit, white shirt, yellow tie, pocket square with blue edging.

That's what I'd pick anyway...


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

cpac said:


> Yet another frankenstein option:
> 
> light grey suit, white shirt, yellow tie, pocket square with blue edging.
> 
> That's what I'd pick anyway...


I have tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like the white shirt and either the dark blue tie or the darker checked tie.
> 
> The striped shirt and blue tie might look good, too.












Hm... i like more contrast between tie and shirt


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> What is a witch tie?
> 
> Seriously, I think they all look nice. If pressed, I would go with #2.


„Which" of course. Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

macaroni said:


> Hm... i like more contrast between tie and shirt


I like the navy tie/blue shirt with stripe combo, also.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I suggest numbers 3, 4, or 5.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

I like 4 best (white shirt, checked tie, gray jacket). If you decide to wear the striped shirt I would prefer the plain white square over of the blue-edged one. The dark jacket looks good in 5 although I can't tell from the picture if it is charcoal, black, or navy; and in any case it may not work with solid charcoal trousers unless they make a suit.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

1 or 4 for me. I prefer the striped shirt in 1.


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

I like option 2, BUT with the pocket square from option 1.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

cpac said:


> Yet another frankenstein option:
> 
> light grey suit, white shirt, yellow tie, pocket square with blue edging.
> 
> That's what I'd pick anyway...


I would pick something like that as well (minus the pocket square because I can't do those). For a wedding, I try not to appear too business-world, so I save my dark ties (blue, grey, and other conservative shades) for the office and instead wear a brighter tie (like your yellow one) for a wedding. A wedding is, after all, a party. I don't show up to parties looking like I am about to conduct business.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

5

Five is best.


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

both 3 and 5 look very good in my honest opinion.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I like them in the order presented funnily enough though the blue on blue I would insert probably at no. 2. I understand what you mean about contrast but I think there's enough and just a little is much classier than too much.


----------



## TheEarl (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm new here, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, but I like #1. The lighter suit is nice for a summer day and the color coming from the shirt and pocket rather than the tie is interesting.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I like them all, but the striped shirt is my least favourite for a wedding.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Romana1911 (Oct 11, 2003)

#5 is best. the striped shirt feels businessy for a wedding, and tie sticks out in #3. i also like #4, though its a bit monochromatic.


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

#2. Nice mix of color/celebration and subdued sobriety.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

And here is why: No. 5 most closely matches the color scheme that you would wear if you wore morning dress.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yet one more vote for 5, then 2.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I like 3 and 5 almost equally.


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

Nr 5 was my final choice. And it was a good choice I believe. Few persons mentiond I looked good but not refering to any particular detail of my clothing. And most important- I felt good wearing that combo !!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good work my friend. Now we need pictures of you AT the wedding drawing the compliments to be sure.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

macaroni said:


> And if anyone is curious
> 
> The navy tie is made for Polish company called Emanuel Berg /shirts mostly/ by an Italian manufacturer but I can't find the name of the maker.
> 
> ...


I liked the last option with the blue jacket, white shirt and checked tie, though a blue check would look better.

The jackets look very similar to the Zara jackets.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

#5, then #4. 

Very nice tie, BTW.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I like the white shirt and either the dark blue tie or the darker checked tie.
> 
> The striped shirt and blue tie might look good, too.


I also like this one the best for a wedding. However, all of these combinations are great. Congratulations on your taste.


----------



## macaroni (Jun 18, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Good work my friend. Now we need pictures of you AT the wedding drawing the compliments to be sure.


I will post pictures, as soon as I get them.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

I like 3 and 5.


----------

